# manual shifter problem



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

Is there a way to adjust the clutch distance before it engages? Also when my transmission gets warm the shifter is very rubbery . You can wiggle the shift handle while it is in gear.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Bleed your blutch and fresh fluids in the trans and rear diff. It will make a world of difference.

You may need to do more but this is the best start!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

other than bleeding may help a little the answer to the "distance" question is no. it is a hydraulic clutch mechanism and it works just like your disc brakes. you push on the mater cylinder, it pushes fluid down a tube to a slave (just like a wheel cylinder) and that pushes on the pressure plate to disengage the clutch. the pressure plate pushes back when the clutch is released. the stock shifter is very rubbery and the best way to fix it is with a GMM or Billet shifter.


----------

